# Imported puppies



## Tracylee77

Hi I am new to this site but want to put a warning out there to people thinking of buying an imported puppy. On October the 21st I saw an advert on xxxxxxxx for a fawn male pug for sale the advert said wormed vaccinated and flead up to date but to speak to seller so I phoned the lady and had a good 45 minute chat about the pup and how she was a dog breeder and show dog person herself but a good friend of hers had suffered a heart attack and due to this she was selling them a bit cheaper and on behalf of her, i also questioned the jabs with which she said she would get hold of someone at the kennels and get them to check on the passport, she phoned back later to say he was all up to date snd nothing needed doing till next august the cost was £700 so not a massive amount cheaper I asked about kc papers and she explained that the kennel club only let you breed 2 dogs per year otherwise you have to start paying tax on it as a business anyway to cut a long story short I went to visit the pup at her house and she seemed a lovely lady her name was Angela her home and outdoor kennels all looked professional too me she told me the dog was 16 weeks old and had been imported from belarous I asked why he was so small she said he was a teacup pug and people bred them smaller as they got more money for them. He also had a bloated stomach which when i asked she said he had just eaten. I asked if there was some paperwork as proof too be told that the owner who was still in hospital had it and I would receive it when she was out, as I had been to her house got her phone number and she seemed a genuinely nice lady I payed her the money and took the pup. After a few days I was ringing her to say he had an upset stomach and the bloating had not gone down and any news on the paper with which she said he's probably nervous at new surroundings the stomach is because he is greedy and the lady was out of hospital and gave me her number. I then phoned the lady up to ask about papers her name is Rebecca hinds and runs xxx kennels in wisbech she was extremely rude and said I'm not feeling good today ring back in a few days. I tried ringing back in a few days but no answer So I sent a few text messages I then rang Angela back and she said its nothing more to do with me ring Rebecca . I didn't give up and when I finally got an answer I had taken Reggie (puppy) to the vet to be told he is no way older than 10!-12 weeks and riddled with worms so when I spoke to her I told her how unhappy I was at all the lies again she was very rude told me I would be waiting 3 months for paperwork and the reason he was so small was he was the runt, yet when I'd asked that question initially to Angela she said she had sold 6 of them in his litter and they had all been tiny. I phoned Angela not happy at all to be told I knew what I was getting when I brought the dog and he wasn't the runt Rebecca hadn't seen Him for weeks. None of this was adding up as he shouldn't have been in the country then. I decided to make some enquiries for myself phoning a government helpline speaking to my vet and my local police, I didn't get very far so I went to trading standards they told me if this was the case they would have to take my dog into quarantine and wait for paperwork to come hopefully. I then phoned Angela and explained all this. She then must have got scared and got on phone to Rebecca but by this time trading standards had turned up at Angela's house she phoned Rebecca herself and passed phone over to trading standards and they came to arrangement of picking up passport the following day by this time the trading stan and quarantine people were on way to pick Reggie up but they got a message through and turned back much to my relief. I had a nasty phone call from both Angela and Rebecca calling me stupid and threatening me. Anyway a day went by and then I got the dreaded phone call to say that the passport was fake and they were coming to get him that day and then if I didn't want him to be put down I would have to pay the £775 fees. I am absolutely distraught at them taking him away as are my 4 children husband and other pug ruby I have now got to find the money from somewhere and who knows what will happen to the evil witches that conned me since this I have found out they have done it to several others but they are having difficultly finding the other people. These women will probably have nothing done to them I am hoping she pays me some money for what I'm having to pay out and for what I'd already paid out in vet fees otherwise I shall be taking her to the small claims court she is a registered kennels in wisbech Cambridgeshire trading name xxxxxxx and I hope and pray she gets everything she deserves if anyone has any advice I would be grateful but not why did you buy him in the first place I have definately learnt my lesson. My first pug I visited twice paid a deposit got the kc papers when I picked her up met the mum I think I've been ill recently and felt a bit down So went out on a wim the only good thing to come of it is when Reggie is finally out of quarantine in 21 days he will be coming to a very loving and caring home away from them do called dog lovers that are both kc registered and frequent show goers but in any way I can I will be bad mouthing them.


----------



## Ang2

Really dont know what to say except why are the fees over £700 for 28 days quarantine?


----------



## Tracylee77

Not sure it's what they charge he will have to have his rabies jab and probably up keep


----------



## Ang2

He needs a rabies shot then needs to be kept in quarantine kennels for 28 days. Quarantine kennels cost no more than other kennels, so I would question this.


----------



## ripped off

Hi Tracylee 77,
This person ripped me and my family off the same way. We bought a English Bulldog pup from her, we were told a friend of hers had bought two puppies but could not cope, so was selling them on her behalf. As this was a breeders and she seemed a nice old lady, we believed her. When our paperwork did not arrive, she then told us the puppy was from Belarus! I traced the breeders in Belarus, they are a puppy farm and breed in disgusting conditions. She was rude to both my wife and I on many occasions, both on the telephone and email. Our puppy has suffered all kinds of ailments, costing well over £1000.00! I have not allowed this just to happen, I have contacted MP's (MP is taking up the case), local papers, radio stations and trading standards. I have also started a claim in the small claims court. We should both try to post information about this person where we can. She is ripping people off every day, we cannot let her get away with this, not only because of the money she is taking from people but also the way the dogs she sells are bred and transported and the health of these animals.


----------



## Tracylee77

Hi is it possible to phone me to discuss this on 07971849103


----------



## Clarence

I have need the German shepherd puppies. any one have for sale?


----------



## Connolly

A general certificate of health is not required by CDC for entry of pet dogs into the United States, although some airlines or states may require them. However, pet dogs are subject to inspection at ports of entry and may be denied entry into the United States if they have evidence of an infectious disease that can be transmitted to humans. If a dog appears to be ill, further examination by a licensed veterinarian at the owner's expense might be required at the port of entry.


----------



## Dogsupply

There are more store on the web where you can find a good quality german shepherd.


----------



## Paul Dunham

These are the kind of people the RSPCA should be going after.. Not easy targets like little old ladies.. You can bet these people are well known to the RSPCA.. The question is, "Why haven't they done something about these people"?? There's a genuine provable cruelty issue here.. Just with the two people here alone with vets fees and government quarantine fees the evidence is overwhelming.. Why haven't these people been shut down?? Someone isn't doing their job... It sounds cock-eyed to me.. If there was ever a case which needed prosecuting its this one..


----------



## ripped off

Hi Paul, 

Thanks for your support.

I have contacted the police, RSPCA, trading standards, the tax office, local councilors and the local papers and no-one is interested in the issue.

I find it disgusting that this person and others are allowed to continue without any recall. 

I have checked today and the person in question has illegal dogs for sale on pet web sites (I have reported her to the web sites, but they say there is nothing they can do!)

Please help support us and spread the word about this lady and the animals she is selling.

Thanks:


----------



## MyMalo

I am so glad I have just read all this! I done a search on Rebecca Hinds Kennels who has cheap westie pups for sale on pets4homes - I had got as far as enquiring about them by email but something didn't 'feel' right about the price - I know the price ranges of Westies, and hers are well below the average. So I finally came across your thread on here, thank goodness! 

I'll help spread the word!


----------



## lostbear

Clarence said:


> I have need the German shepherd puppies. any one have for sale?


This is not a marketplace. Go somewhere else, please.


----------



## lostbear

I have 'liked' your post, because I think it took a tremendous amount of courage and determination to reveal how you had been conned. None of us like to be made a fool of.

I am so sorry about your poor little pup - and I want to thank you for warning the rest of us about this dishonest, greedy, cruel woman.

I can't understand, myself, why the local newspaper isn't interested (I would have thought that it would be a really good story for them). I can only suggest that you do as someone else has done and contact your MP, trading standards (after all it was a fraudulent sale) the RSPCA (though they're about as much use as a chocolate teapot) and everyone else you can think of. It might be worth (if you can afford it) taking out an advert in the local paper or on facebook asking for anyone who has bought a puppy from her to get in touch with you (go to the Citizen's Advice Bureau for guidance - you don't want to fall foul of libel laws). You may find that a lot of other people have been conned. If you can go as a group to the police/MP/papers etc, it will give you more clout - you might even get onto local TV news.

Definitely take her/them to the small claims court - you may have to pay your vet to provide a letter confirming what they have told you, but such confirmation will show them to be liars.

If they continue to threaten you, record it if you can, certainly make a note of the time and date and what is said, and go to the police. This is disgraceful behaviour. Please let us know what acion you decide to take, and what results you get.

Good luck.


----------



## havoc

It's difficult to get publicity because the local media can't risk a backlash for libel. Two avenues you didn't mention are tax and benefits. It can be worthwhile reporting to both these agencies as these are not hobby breeders so they are trading. If either of them are claiming benefits then this income should be declared and taxed. It doesn't do you much good but once the spotlight is on these awful people they will find it increasingly difficult to continue.


----------



## lostbear

havoc said:


> It's difficult to get publicity because the local media can't risk a backlash for libel. Two avenues you didn't mention are tax and benefits. It can be worthwhile reporting to both these agencies as these are not hobby breeders so they are trading. If either of them are claiming benefits then this income should be declared and taxed. It doesn't do you much good but once the spotlight is on these awful people they will find it increasingly difficult to continue.


Good idea - never thought of that, but it's certainly not going to do any harm, and may do a lot of good.


----------



## havoc

Once tax and/or benefits are under scrutiny their lives will be miserable. Never underestimate the power of the tax office - it's how they got Al Capone in the end


----------



## susan key

Hi there,
I was ripped off by ********last year. I purchased a Biewer Terrier from her. No mother dog to be seen, litter was "fetched" for me to choose the puppy. Puppy was dirty, general health ok.
She promised papers and guess what - no papers ever came despite chasing her many times.
I think she imports them, she murmured something to me and my husband about European papers.
She is basically ripping people of for profit, and not for the love of dogs.
She advertised my puppy on Pets4Homes.
So WATCH OUT AND AVOID ***********.


----------



## newfiesmum

susan key said:


> Hi there,
> I was ripped off by ********last year. I purchased a Biewer Terrier from her. No mother dog to be seen, litter was "fetched" for me to choose the puppy. Puppy was dirty, general health ok.
> She promised papers and guess what - no papers ever came despite chasing her many times.
> I think she imports them, she murmured something to me and my husband about European papers.
> She is basically ripping people of for profit, and not for the love of dogs.
> She advertised my puppy on Pets4Homes.
> So WATCH OUT AND AVOID ***********.


To avoid possible charges of libel, I have removed the names you posted. All I can say is that this thread is over a year old and I don't understand why, if the litter was dirty and the mother was not to be seen, you went ahead and bought the puppy. You should perhaps report this to Pets4Homes in case they have any more ads by this person. Thanks for understanding.


----------

